# SAP system is Germany's revenge for WWII



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I spent 4 hours of my life working in SAP and after that life-changing experience my #1 criteria when applying for jobs has become to avoid applying for jobs in companies that use SAP. 

I went to the SAP official website and watched the heartwarming video about how SAP was created and about its success over the past 44 years. The inventors and developers claim it to be the system/program that maximizes company's efficiency better than any other system. 

The only things that this virtual piece of shit is efficient with is the notable increase of workload amount per employee that happens once this system is implemented into the company, and level 548 of micromanagement that top management does on those below them with the help of SAP. 

It may very well be wonderful for company owners and top executives since it has apparently been designed to reduce their amount of work and allow for endless possibilities of micromanagement, but for a regular employee it's a disaster designed to suck the life out of them. 

I googled "sap is shit" to see if someone out there feels about it the same way I do, and found out that I'm not the only one. Someone on a random forum made such a good point in the title of their thread that I had to copy it into the title of this thread. Because there's just no better way to express how disgusting it is.


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm not too familiar with it but I can see how it would be hugely beneficial for larger sized companies. I worked a few months for a large corporation who did not use a system like this and finding information in order to complete this project we were working on was a fucking nightmare. About 10% of the time was figuring out what information we needed. 60% was finding this information. 15% was synthesizing the information so it could be looked at effectively and 15% was coming up with solutions based on the information we were finally able to compile. 

Granted, I could never work for a large corporation and I could see why something like SAP would be hell but based on what I could find about SAP... it's a pretty good system to avoid disorganization. Especially because once you are disorganized, there is no incentive for anyone to keep things organized or standardized.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

It sounds like your companies specific implementation of SAP sucked, but that doesn't mean the system itself is bad. I think the issue has more to do with the fact that most workers only really care about their piece of the puzzle so they get frustrated by things like SAP that require them to do a lot of busy work due to other pieces in the puzzle also being important (for instance keeping records and accounting).


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

broken_line said:


> It sounds like your companies specific implementation of SAP sucked, but that doesn't mean the system itself is bad. I think the issue has more to do with the fact that most workers only really care about their piece of the puzzle so they get frustrated by things like SAP that require them to do a lot of busy work due to other pieces in the puzzle also being important (for instance keeping records and accounting).


This is precisely why I hate it. It isn't designed for multiple users at different levels, the language for certain functions is the opposite of what would ordinarily be used, lots of tedious work and lost time. It just isn't intuitive.

While I understand that every piece has a reason to work a certain way, I strongly believe that there is no reason for software not to be intuitive. Technology has advanced to the point where programs can be effective and work _for_ the user instead of the user adjusting to the program. The system itself is not bad, but it also is not designed for _people_.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

s2theizay said:


> While I understand that every piece has a reason to work a certain way, I strongly believe that there is no reason for software not to be intuitive. Technology has advanced to the point where programs can be effective and work _for_ the user instead of the user adjusting to the program. The system itself is not bad, but it also is not designed for _people_.


Well, as you mention it is German so perhaps it's just part of how cultures see things differently. There is a pretty strong stereotype of German Engineering being overly complex.


----------



## Epherion (Aug 23, 2011)

SAP Hana? You know, its best to let the Americans build your software and databases. Let the Germans build your car, then lie about emission standards. Also the EU is payback for the third reich.


----------

